# Lenovo M6811



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2012)

I was going to get an el cheapo zebronics judwaa 5 bundle, when i came across this.. 
Flipkart.com: Lenovo M6811 USB 2.0 Mouse: Mouse

I game occassionally, mostly mw3 and skyrim.. I was thinking of getting that..
The reviews in flipkart is also very good..
also, i need a good mousepad preferrably under 200-250 if possible

bump ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2012)

come on, two days and no replies ?


----------



## yochan (Jul 19, 2012)

ok ok mouse...its  been 3months for just one reply lol


----------



## Chirag (Jul 19, 2012)

Pretty sure you must have bought a mouse already but anywho, I got this mouse two weeks back and I am really happy with it. I can't compare it with high-end models because I have always used Rs. 300 - Rs. 500 Microsoft Optical 100/200 Mouse. This mouse is comfortable and has previous/next buttons on the left side. To me the design seems good and pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 19, 2012)

Yup, a good budget gaming mouse.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 19, 2012)

wow you guys took a loooong time to reply for this lol


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jul 27, 2012)

good mouse.bought it for a frnd.
laser,1600 dpi.ordered it from flipkart.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Jul 28, 2012)

great mouse for the price used it for 4 months


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bumped thread - No need to say that 

BTW Nerevarine Did you bought it?
I'm planning to get one!


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 27, 2013)

No man, I m good with a dell mouse 
But I did have a hands on experience with it..
It was FLIMSY as hell 
maybe its just my hands but i was dissapointed with it

Check Eblue cobra, its a good gaming mouse in the same price category


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 27, 2013)

^ Okay Thanks!


----------

